

The Liberator Pistol files removed by US DoD Trade Controls - larrydag
http://defcad.org/

======
sprayk
The DoD in the title stands for "Directorate of Defence". It seems the text in
the red banner at the top is incorrect.

DODTC deals with imports/exports of weapons/munitions. I guess it is
technically "exporting munitions" if someone in another country downloads one
of these files.

<http://www.pmddtc.state.gov/index.html>

